# Lakers Sell Us 29th Pick for $3 Million



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4285133


Thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good move for both teams. Well, at least it makes sense. The Knicks clearly need young bodies, while the Lakers need money to re-sign Odom, Ariza and Brown.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I like this very much for us, just depends on what we do with the pick. I'm hearing bigman, but I don't see any good ones available that late.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They'll pick Calathes with that pick, I have a sneaky feeling thats what they are going for. Lol you dont get Rubio, why not go for Rubio-lite.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

according to Katz on espn's draft buzz you guys might be looking at Miami's McClinton

it's insider

link



> The Lakers sold their No. 29 pick to the Knicks, according to multiple sources, for $3 million. The Knicks are looking to add another guard in the draft, according to a source, and may look at Miami's Jack McClinton in that spot. The Knicks have made inquiries with the University of Miami about McClinton as late as Wednesday.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Makes no sense taking him with a 1st when you can get him with a mid/late 2nd.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4285133
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


****, let's buy more picks.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

heard on the radio that indeed the pick is McClinton

Will be an excellent shooter if nothing else


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nothing wrong with buying picks, good deal.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*I'm LUVEEN-IT....Jordan & Douglas......plus getting rid of poison Q.Richardson was the best move of the draft.* 

The Knicks has made some decent moves in this draft....now they have to resign Nate & Lee for their work ethics to spread.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm lukewarm on the Hill selection, but I love the Douglas selection. He can give us a scorer off the bench who can really play defense. I think he has Ariza type potential down the line.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Knicks had a good draft. Hill can play PF and C positions, meaning when Fat Eddy's not in game shape, Lee and Hill can play together, provided Lee is resigned. His ready to play right now. Douglas is a very good pickup. Good shooter, pesky defender.


----------

